# Horse Camping Near Yellowstone



## Elbalawyer (Feb 13, 2011)

Friends and I are planning a living quarters horse trailer with 2 horses each trip to Custer, Yellowstone and Ashley NF in UT in July, 2011. Have Custer and Ashley nailed down but need places to camp with trailer and horses near Yellowstone. Want to ride inside Yellowstone if possible, but need place to camp with horses and possibly detach truck and drive into Yellowstone a couple of days to sight see. Does anyone have any suggestions? Please Help.


----------



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

Camping around the park is always a trick. They don't allow you to camp inside the park. None of the camp grounds are set up for horses. And of course there is no just pulling off the road inside the park. Almost all camping in that area will be Primative dispearsed camping. Meaning pull off into the trees with no hook ups.

There are several places that I camp outside the park and trailer in each day.

Turpin Meadows is just East of Moran Junction, It is the trail head for the Hawks Rest Two Oceans trails. It is a big parking area. Has 8-12 corrals that are on a 1st come, 1st serve basis. This is a good camp spot for accessing the South east Corner of the park. And you can ride right from camp.

There is a Bed & Breakfast we've used in Gardner Montana that has corrals and we have stayed there when we ride the Northern sections of the park.

The road from Flag Ranch across the South Western boundary of the park to Ashton Idaho is mostly Forest Service land. So we camp along that ride into the South Western areas of the park.

As far as rides into the Park. 
In the South East, Two Oceans and Hawks Rest.
In the South West, Union Falls and Bechler Meadows
In the center - Lake Mary from the Hayden Valley ( trail goes from Hayden Valley by Asay Creek to Old Faithful)
In North East Corner, Slough Creek

Be aware that you have to carry you coggins and health papers ON THE HORSE. Any rangers in the back country can ask for them and ticket you if you can't show them.

If you drive your trailer into the park, It will have to be Swept clean. No manure on the floor. If you have any hay in the managers, You will be asked to close all windows. Yellowstone is really sensitive about you bringing in any non-native seeds.

I often camp around the Jackson Hole area. There is a good ride from Jackson Lake Lodge out over Two Oceans lake and up to Grand View.

Union Falls








Crossing the Bechler River









Riding Two Oceans near Jackson Lake









Lake Mary in Yellowstone









Ash Creek on the way to Union Falls










Riding in the Hayden Valley









Where are you headed in the Ashley National Forest in Utah. Being that I live here, I have rode many of those trails.


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

absolutely stunning pictures!! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## bbsmfg3 (Aug 12, 2010)

There's not much to see in Yellowstone. Most of the trails go thru areas that 
were burnt out a few years back. The Geysers are worth seeing, but you 
can't ride into them.

Just north of Yellowstone is Gallatin National forest. A lot of nice riding there.
You can disperse camp just about anywhere in Gallatin.

mt_2009 pictures by bbsmfg3 - Photobucket

http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v223/bbsmfg3/Mounument Mtn/

Select "View as slideshow"

The trail you see with the burnt out trees is from Yellowstone.


----------



## bbsmfg3 (Aug 12, 2010)

More from Gallatin

Image hosting, free photo sharing & video sharing at Photobucket

http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v223/bbsmfg3/Carrot_basin/?albumview=slideshow


----------



## Elbalawyer (Feb 13, 2011)

*Horse Camping around Yellowstone*

Painted Horse, Thank you so much. The pictures are incredible. The information is much appreciated. We have riden in the Ashley a couple of years with the Butch Cassidy Wild Bunch Trail ride which is, unfortunately no more. One of the guides, Gene Gere guided us in 2009. He is from Vernal and one of the nicest guys and so knowledgable of the area. The first time I went out was at Wendy Creek with is well named. I don't know the name of the campground in 2009, but we were on the east side of 191 north of the switchbacks on 191 and road one day to the top of Grizzly Peak. One day we trailored down to a canyon and rode beside a river through a pass into another canyon. For the life of me, I cannot remember the name, but it was supposed to be a pass for the Utes to trade and the outlaws to escape.


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

Those pictures are amazing. I would love to ride there!! Thanks for sharing...loved the pic of the bear!


----------



## SailorGriz (Nov 28, 2010)

It's been over 25 years since I was through there, but it seems like there was riding from Flag Ranch between Yellowstone and Teton National Parks. I stayed overnight in one of their cabins on a cross country motorcycle ride. I believe they had camping and it sure seems like there were horse trailers around. Might be a place to check.

For what it's worth, I'd just come through Yellowstone from Pierre, SD, and almost couldn't get through the park for the snow! Big snow banks on either side of the road, near freezing rain. And it was about Fourth of July Weekend! It can be cold late up in the high country!


----------



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

The Outlaw Trailride used to ride down in and around Jones Hole. This would bring you down into the Green river below the Gates of Ladore. It's a shame that ride has been discontinued. It helped a lot of folks explore some beautiful country.

There is lots of riding up and around Flaming Gorge. I like to Elk hunt up on Bare Top Mountain. Big open rolling area at 8500 foot. Big ponderosa pines










And view way off into Wyoming and Colorado


















Brownie Lake is another good base camp. Water for the horses Several trails that lead out. 

All along the north south slope of the Uintas there are trail heads. Most only have 1-2 trails, So you will have to move every few days to find new riding. But they have some great scenery and challenging trails.

PM me if you want to discuss any particular area.


----------

